# Sudden death of 5 year old Budgie



## W8again (8 mo ago)

My mom's Budgie, Kiwi, passed away this morning, he was 5 years old. We have no idea what could have happened. He's the only pet in the house, his room is always kept at a warm temperature, plenty of food and water. Last night he was chirping away and eating and drinking fine. No injuries we have noticed. Mom doesn't use non stick pans or air fresheners, all her cleaning supplies are safe for birds, and she hasn't used any in a few days. Has anyone else had this happen, or have any ideas of what could have caused this?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, unfortunately the only way to know for sure is to have a necropsy done by an avian vet. Many times there are internal issues that don't show much in the way of external symptoms.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

I'*m so very sorry for your loss of Kiwi.
Unfortunately, there is no way to know what caused her sudden death. 

The only thing you could do is take her to an Avian Veterinarian to have a necropsy done if it is really important for you to "know".
Sometimes budgies have a genetic defect that causes them to die young. 
Some budgies can have a heart attack or stroke, just like people and other animals.
There is simply no way for anyone to guess what the cause was for Kiwi.

I, too, have had one of my beloved birds die very suddenly and it is such a shock when it happens so unexpectedly.

You have my deepest sympathy during this very difficult time.*

*Necropsies in Pet Birds*


----------

